# Is Agility an option?



## Twocats1dog (Jul 25, 2018)

I’m a fairly new Maltese mommy with lots of questions. Nash is a 15 month old rescue, who has only lived with us since January. He’s done great with obedience training and he’s *almost* ready to sit for the CGC exam. Nash LOVES to learn tricks and has about 15 different tricks in his repertoire! 

He’s extremely smart, but the flip side is that he become bored with the same ol’ routine.

I was wondering if Agility would be an option for him? Is it appropriate for a Maltese? Nash is not super tiny—he weighs 7.3 pounds.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SM. I do not see why it would not be good for him as long as his knees are good. My sister has two 8lbs Papillons that do agility and they do great at it but it may depend on the dog. Good luck.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If he’s in good health without knee issues, then agility is absolutely an option. If he does have knee problems, you might think about nose work, I know a couple of Maltese who are doing quite well at that.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

If I remember right we have a member here who does agility with her dog. She isn't here very much any more but her dog's name is Cashmere. You might be able to do a search and find some of her videos.


----------



## Twocats1dog (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I love to watch maltese do agility, they're so beautiful!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Both of my dogs did agility for quite a few years. They loved it. They are now 12 and 14 so it is too hard on their joints, but they were so happy about going to class. I never did take them to trials since they only performed when they wanted but it really made them happy.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

>>I was wondering if Agility would be an option for him? Is it appropriate for a Maltese? Nash is not super tiny—he weighs 7.3 pounds.[/QUOTE]

I went to Maltese Nationals in 2017 and saw Maltese doing agility there. So I think the dogs can do it. That said, when I saw the gals racing around the pen with the dogs, I knew I couldn't do it. I exercise and I'm flexible, but boy you have to have a lot of stamina to keep up with those balls of fluff as they race around. 

Enjoy!

Lainie


----------



## Twocats1dog (Jul 25, 2018)

Hmmmm...that’s a good point. I may need to do some conditioning before getting into it! I’d probably keel over with all the running!!!!


----------

